# "A Doe's Secret Code of Honor"



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I found this in "Goat School" by Janice Spaulding. It's quite funny









Enjoy!

1: If you are ready to kid any day, the honor of all the goats is in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barnmates. Think about all you friends who and to silly hats or antlers for Christmas cards, pose for pictures, or have you been dressed up by your humans?

2:When you hear the words, " I can't take it any more, she's never going to kid!" wait 3 more days.

3:When you hear "She's nowhere near kidding, we can go (Fill in the blank)," wait until your humans are all cleaned up, dressed up, and ready to go, give a good scream and start pushing.

4: For every moniter, camara, bell, beeper your humans use to keep tabs on your due date, delay delivery by one day. If they are using audio, one good groan per hour will keep them on their toes!

5: You must keep the end-of-pregnancy waiting game interesting! False alarms are mandatory. Little things like looking at your food as if it were gross, digging a little with you hoofs to make a nice nest, and turning your head and talking to your stomach will always get a rise out of your owners!

6:Here's a really important one: Figure out when you owners get ready to go to bed, when they get up, when they shower, and especially when they sit down to a meal. This cannot be allowed! And, don't ever let them use the bathroom in peace. A huge pushing scream (fake one that is) will get them out to the barn in record time. Make sure you look at them with big innocent eyes at this point!

7: Feeding time, when all of your friends are really hungry is a great time to go into real labor! Really make a fuss, so that only half of the feed pans have been filled, water buckets are empty, the barn is in chaos because everyone is hungry and need to be milked, and are using their loudest voices to let your owners know they are hungry and full of milk. Take your time, relax, and enjoy how crazy you are making your humans!

8: Start of with a screaming push if you realize your owner is half dressed. Its fun to see them running to the barn and trying to get dressed at the same time, especially if it's below zero!

9: Make sure you never look "that far along"! That way you can have your kids outside and really start a scramble! The best time to do this when your owner is half dressed and he/she tucks your new slimy baby into their jacket only to find that they threw a jacket on over an unbuttoned pajama top. It's really fun!

10: Make the most of your pregnancy. Beg for food every time there is a human in sight. Your barnmates will love you for this one!

11:This one applies whether you're pregnant of not. Only get your head stuck in the hay feeder when the weather is at its worst, or it's nighttime, otherwise it's really not as much fun. As your owner fumbles with the scrwdriver, make sure you look up at them with your big brown eyes and let them know how appreciative you are.

12: When you are in heat, act like a shameless hussy. Drive those boys to distraction. This will drive your humans to distraction, too!

Now remember girls, this was designed to drive your humans crazy. It will gently remind him/her how special goats really are, especially wen you present them with a beautiful doeling who you can secretly teach The Code to future generations!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha thats very cool


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you get that from Green Gables mini nubians? They have a video on that! It's funny


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Did you get that from Green Gables mini nubians? They have a video on that!


No, I didn't. A video sounds super funny!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@Denise Troy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up:mg:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think @Russ and Martha will like this!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG...I think I first read this in 2011 and it is so so SOOO TRUE lol!
Always makes me laugh.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's the video:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I printed it and hung it in my barn 
I helps me keep my sanity while I'm waiting for my girls to get down to business.

I just noticed this "Doe Code" is a bit different than the one I printed, it's from 2008
That link is here:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@OldTurtleMom 
(rofl)
This is great!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have to watch where you hang it, if a doe really reads it and tells the others, well........ Not good! 
mg:ops2:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That video sure is right on, and great for a laugh! (If it's not kidding season!)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@MadHouse and @NigerianDwarfOwner707
This thread is hilarious and unfortunately to true..


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@Kingacres 
This is the Doe's Code of Honor. 
Don't worry, all will go well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> You have to watch where you hang it, if a doe really reads it and tells the others, well........ Not good!
> mg:ops2:


Oh they had it memorized way before I hung it. 
As I was putting it up, I told them I was on to all their tricks and if they want scratches and treats they'd better behave themselves....(yeah right) LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And I bet Everyone One of your girls did this!:haha::haha::haha::what::crazy::devil:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> And I bet Everyone One of your girls did this!:haha::haha::haha::what::crazy::devil:


My does certainly do! Every year...:imok:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

